# Pakistan-India Border @ Wagah



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

heyyy!!, i know when persians write final He, they dont do the uppy pointy way like "normal people" they write it pointing down, i dont get how someone can see an "sin" in that...."Pakstan".... lol, is Ze fixed nowadays cuz in that picture it says aradi...not azadi lol (btw i can read the Devanagari bit too, it says Bharat lol)

btw nam-e-shoma chiist???


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Yeah in Urdu there is no _I_ in Pak*i*stan, instead it's Pakstan (persian for Pak=Pure, Stan=Land of). The *I* was just added for easy pronunciation in English.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Pivra said:


> (btw i can read the Devanagari bit too, it says Bharat lol)


Damn! You keep on impressing me! :shocked:


----------



## whazzup79 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello, 

I have have seen the ceremony last year as a tourist from the indian side. It was the weirdest event I have ever seen. Verry colourful and 'traditional' (a bit like the change of the quards at the tower in London or the royal palace in Copenhagen) but also a bit scary. A few persons in the crowd were really fanatical and you could see anger in their eyes. But it is also a great tourist attraction and is symbol of hope (the border-crossing is if I am correct the result of better relations between India and Pakistan).

Greetings from the Netherlands


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

whazzup79 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have have seen the ceremony last year as a tourist from the indian side. It was the weirdest event I have ever seen. Verry colourful and 'traditional' (a bit like the change of the quards at the tower in London or the royal palace in Copenhagen) but also a bit scary. A few persons in the crowd were really fanatical and you could see anger in their eyes. But it is also a great tourist attraction and is symbol of hope (*the border-crossing is if I am correct the result of better relations between India and Pakistan*).
> 
> Greetings from the Netherlands


No. Actually this Border crossing at Wagah has been the ONLY border crossing between India and Pakistan in the past 60 years. Even during the times when the realtions between the 2 nations were really sour.

However, due to the recent thaw in the relations between the two countries some bus services have started between the 2 countries, through Kashmir (the disputed territory, over which both these nations have fought) and through Punjab. There have also been the opening up of train services between the 2 Punjabs of the 2 countries and between the Pakistani province of Sindh and the Indian state of Rajasthan.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

traPPed said:


> Damn! You keep on impressing me! :shocked:


for a Thai learning Devanagari takes like a day or less ( same alphabet just written differently), learning Hindi is another thing ... lol


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

RESOLVED...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

UnitedPakistan said:


> I take offense to this comment when I have lost someone close to the battle in Kashmir.


Sorry dude! I didn't mean it that way. I'll edit it and then you can edit the quote. Sorry again!

EDIT: Done dude! You can remove the quote from your post now.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

traPPed said:


> Sorry dude! I didn't mean it that way. I'll edit it and then you can edit the quote. Sorry again!
> 
> EDIT: Done dude! You can remove the quote from your post now.


Thank you...much appreciated...


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

I have seen this ceremony 2-3 times as a kid.


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

I've gone only twice...must say it was quite interesting. You could see passion in the eyes of everyone...patriotism hasn't died out.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

I got a snap of a BSF ranger

Copyright MaitreyaSequeira










I like the headdresses



> for a Thai learning Devanagari takes like a day or less ( same alphabet just written differently), learning Hindi is another thing ... lol


That's good work on your part! Thailand and India are very closely connected. 
(and yes, it does say Bharat in Devanagari)


----------

